# NANNING | The Cullinan | 203m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Chengwang Group 骋望集团



203米骋望天玺项目建设进展，主楼正在进行桩基础施工。@太优秀刺眼












By 800202


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

SSP： The Cullinan, Nanning - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-14 by lb.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-12 by 1040阳光工程


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

is this building residential?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-01 by 致知乘 










2023-01-05 by lb.


----------

